# Horse Sale and Loan Contract Templates



## Paint Me Proud (14 April 2012)

Following reading another thread I thought I would provide a link to a loan contract and purchase contracts I made from when i loaned then sold my mare.

Feel free to copy and paste the text and edit for your own use 

Both have been approved by a registered solicitor.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/169ctogAITGWMKvXdeFJI9athVOODZueCNdSwkIWla8E/edit?authkey=CJnJj4oP

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xWAN9uOKX7kp3Hs-y-QuBbOzgFuL4cW-jtqYDJpoM3Y/edit


----------



## numptynoelle (14 April 2012)

A sample loan agreement is also available on the BHS website Here to download


----------

